# Fosterer needed for my lovely bengal cross



## JoeW (Nov 14, 2016)

Desperately searching for a fosterer for my gorgeous 4 year old cat Luna.
Having to move accommodation and unable to take her with me, but cannot give her up permanently. Happy to cover all costs (vet bills and general food etc). She's chipped and and loves to be around people


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi there. What a beauty you have! It might be worth adding the area you live in and how long you'll need a fosterer for aswell as information such as whether kitty can be mixed with other cats, dogs, kids etc and whether she is neutered and vaccinated etc. Hopefully you can then find the perfect foster home


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ducle21014 said:


> Cảm ơn thớt nhé hôm nay mình mới biết đến nó , cảm ơn nhiều nhé , đúng cái tìm bữa giờ


In English please ?


----------

